# Seiko eBay seller told me this is Radium???



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello I need your help, I saw one Seiko 5 real Japan movement and print is at the back case on eBay seller superwatches1911 is from India, I asked whether this is Radium, Tritium or Phosphor or Radioluminescence? He replied "This is Radium but it is very low risk to your health" If this is Radium it should not be sell to the people.

The face dial is gloss smooth this should not be a Radium that I know Radium is rough matt surface?

I am not expert about watches do you think he is right?


----------



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

And when point the light it glows for up to 2 minute then it fade away in the dark


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Why do people still trust and buy watches from India ?

It's not radium. Don't worry about it.

Stop buying cobbled up watches from India and South-America for crying out loud...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

General advice for 'Indian' watches is - leave them alone and don't buy. Indian eBay watches are known for being well dodgy and slung together with any old parts - often hand painted by blind monkeys.

I'd be very surprised if that dial had been anywhere near radium. As far as I know (disclaimer: I'm no expert) the only Seikos to have radium lume on the dial were 2nd world war era military ones. Watches that were Radium dialled usually had the letter "R" denoting radium somewhere on the dial.

Importantly, one of the by products of radium decay is the radioactive gas Radon. In high enough concentrations this is a real health hazard. You can read about it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon


----------



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

Really?? I did not know India was bad you mean fake Sekio use different parts? where is best place I can buy good Sekio Japan, or North America or Europe??


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Taking a cue from the above comments about your Seiko, and using my own knowledge of lume varieties used over the period when lume of various types has been available, I can assure you that your watch is not lumed using radium. In fact, I would say that the lume used for your watch dial emits no ionising radiation at all and is therefore perfectly safe.


----------



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes, ok which place can I find good watch Europe America?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

fv43576 said:


> Yes, ok which place can I find good watch Europe America?


 Do you want new or used? Lots of ADs across the UK, EU and USA/Canada to choose from. Many have bought from Creation or direct from Japan - there are just so many possible sources. Have a browse in the Japanese watch section or the Members Owner Club section as lots of useful information in there.


----------



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Richy176 :thumb:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

There's plenty of articles on spotting 'Feikos' for example:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Seiko-Watch-/10000000177995139/g.html

I'm wary of pretty much any watch from India. I've seen fake/franken Seikos, Citizens (both brands were made under license there) and other brands such as Favre Leuba.


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

although buying any watch from eBay always read what is written in the description as i came across this seller the other day although based in Uk a fair warning to all as quoted below from the listing

''' We have warehouse in all over the world so you might received parcel from anywhere like UK, Brazil, Australia,India etc. '''

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ORIGINAL-CITIZEN-BULLHEAD-AUTOMATIC-JAPAN-WORKING-WRIST-WATCH-SERVICED/222868693543?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Radium stopped being used by the mid fifties. Tritium that replaced it has a half life of 25 years, compared to 1,600 years for Radium.

Tritium is still legal to use in dive watches only. As it is it's own power source it is still glowing in the deep dark water. Super Luminova needs to be 'charged' by light to glow, and is not radioactive at all.

The 'Seiko' the OP posts looks like they have used Dulux exterior gloss, so should be safe :biggrin:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Some Ebay sellers are full of $h1T, you gotta accept that...


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

I dunno about you, but for me, the fact the day+date don't even line up with each other would drive me totally crazy.....


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Personally I'd love to have a live radium dial watch. I've hear they could spot downed pilots in the sea at night from the glow from their radium watches.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a few Radium lume watches. Omega was still using it up until about 1962. None of them will glow anymore as the strong Alpha radiation degrades the phosphorescent component. This below is a Seamaster from 1950 which uses Radium. Radium lume goes a nice pink beige colour so can look lovely. Only the dust is truly dangerous so watchmakers need to take precautions, alpha doesn't penetrate skin well and is most dangerous when ingested. It's perfectly safe to wear but don't lick your dial.

the Seiko above is 100% SL Lume or whatever Seiko calls it. Not radium or tritium


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

"WHAT! Don't lick the dial??"

"OH no!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Robden said:


> "WHAT! Don't lick the dial??"
> 
> "OH no!!!!!!!!!!"


 Before I knew anything about watches I cleaned the "funny dust" on a watch (Licita) dial and then licked a cottonbud and gave the dial a wipe, I did return the bud to my mouth. It wasn't even one of the new environmentaly friendly paper buds! On the plus side I did give the area around a good hoover afterwards.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe the last of "The Radium Girls" (the workers who hand painted dials and suffered medical horrors) passed away last year IIRC. A moment of remembrance, all………


----------

